# Keren



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I don't have any experience with this, I'm really sorry for your loss of Keren.


----------



## KarenW (Aug 11, 2019)

My 2rd Golden, Shiloah, was in good health and then just got sick. He was in with the vet for IV's and the vet couldnt figure out what was wrong. My vet suggested sending him to another specialist in N Dallas, and that vet couldnt figure it out (this was back in 94). We took him home, he got sick, brought him back to vet on Sat am and he died at the vets that night. Still really no answer as to what was wrong with him. I had spent so much money on trying to help him, that I couldnt afford an autopsy. He was just short of 12 yrs. A few months past and I called the people we bought him from, looking for a another puppy. They told me they kept one of the litter mates from Shiloah's litter and it too had past recently with the same symptoms. They were advised it was cancer. I have learned Golden's have a high tolerance to pain, so it's hard to know when they dont feel well. I know you are hurting big time now. Best thing to do, when your ready, is start looking for another Golden. When I lost my first one, he developed bloat (his stomach twisted, so no food in or come out) . It happened on a Sat afternoon, I called vet that night and he said put him on rice & chop meat. He couldnt eat that either. He went to sleep that night, in the middle of the night he came to my bed and put his head down right next to mine, as if to say goodbye and went back to where he sleeps. He was gone the next morning. Twelve hours and my best friend and first golden (who went thru a divorce, a move from LI, NY to Dallas Texas with me, etc) was gone. I learned about Bloat. I remember I went to see a priest and asked him "Do Dogs go to heaven, will I ever see him again? It takes time and you may never know what caused the siezures. Just know that your pup is not in any pain. Again, it takes time and lots of tissues. Karen, in Houston. with a 10.5 yr old golden who has a very lg fatty mass on his right groin area. And knowing they just dont live as long as they used to. All mine have past close to 11 & 12 yrs old. (Sorry for going on, but I know it hurts, know we have all gone through this. Your in my thoughts & prayers). this is my fist time doing a blog thing...


----------

